# Paperwhite search function not working



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

My mom has been having trouble with the search function on her Kindle Paperwhite. That is to say, the search within a book, not search of the whole device. It's just not working - it brings up 0 results no matter what you search for. (We've tested it by searching for words that we definitely know are in a book.) Restarting the Kindle has had no effect. Any suggestions?

We're not exactly sure when the problem began, but it may have been just since the latest software update (the one that added Goodreads integration and Kindle Page Flip). I have a Paperwhite that also got the update and the search works fine on that, however.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe the book isn't indexed.  Search for a nonsense word (like xyxyxyxy) and see if it says something about indexing.  If it does, delete and re-download the book, then put the Kindle to sleep for at least 5 minutes, then check again.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Tried that, and nothing happened. It just said "Search Results: 0" as usual.

This happens across all books, including some that have been purchased and on the Kindle for some time.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you've already done a restart, and that didn't help, you could possibly try a factory reset.  If that doesn't work, your Kindle is probably broken, somehow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You may want to contact Kindle CS, Elisabeth.

Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The search function crashed on my PW yesterday, but it eventually rebooted with no issues after.


----------

